# CARDBOARD BOXER debuts on Blu-ray and DVD November 15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Emotionally powerful, unsentimental drama of a homeless man in downtown L.A.,
> built around a subtle and heartbreaking performance by Thomas Haden Church.”
> ~ Frank Lovece, FILM JOURNAL INTERNATIONAL
> 
> ...


----------

